# Nostalgia



## S.M. grimbldoo (Sep 28, 2012)

Eight wanting five
Ten, yet again
Twelve with regret
Fourteen looking back
Sixteen needing time


----------



## rootbeer (Sep 28, 2012)

short sweet and to the point. I have a friend who writes like this, maybe that's why I get it. 

Respectfully,
Rootbeer.


----------



## Isis (Sep 28, 2012)

This poem is most likely your own reflection on the variation of nostalgia and your relationship to time over time - a recollection. But at first it made me think of a mother looking at her children's relationship to time: the youngest wishing to be younger, the ten year old content, the twelve-year old rushing to grow up, etc.


----------



## S.M. grimbldoo (Sep 28, 2012)

rootbeer said:


> short sweet and to the point. I have a friend who writes like this, maybe that's why I get it.
> 
> Respectfully,
> Rootbeer.


 Thank you. 



Isis said:


> This poem is most likely your own reflection on the variation of nostalgia and your relationship to time over time - a recollection. But at first it made me think of a mother looking at her children's relationship to time: the youngest wishing to be younger, the ten year old content, the twelve-year old rushing to grow up, etc.


 That is very interensting because I never thought of a mother looking at her children.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 28, 2012)

But fourteen could never have written this. Is it worth it? You're not given the choice, are you. Anyway, well done.


----------



## Susanmuse (Sep 28, 2012)

Very direct.  No muss no fuss!  I also thought of a mother observing time through her child, but perhaps also reflecting upon her own life.  The maturing process .....was she ever sixteen?  Will there ever be enough time?  I like this poem.  A good use of Time!


----------



## S.M. grimbldoo (Sep 29, 2012)

Kevin said:


> But fourteen could never have written this. Is it worth it? You're not given the choice, are you. Anyway, well done.


I am slightly confused by your statement, could you please reword it?



Susanmuse said:


> Very direct.  No muss no fuss!  I also thought of a mother observing time through her child, but perhaps also reflecting upon her own life.  The maturing process .....was she ever sixteen?  Will there ever be enough time?  I like this poem.  A good use of Time!


Thank you.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 29, 2012)

Sorry... I just meant that the insights/abilities of a sixteen-year-old are greater than when they were fourteen. So there is a loss (of that younger, maybe sweeter, time) but also a gain (of wisdom/understanding)and that you (we) cannot choose...we age.
Your words made me think of that.


----------



## S.M. grimbldoo (Sep 29, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Sorry... I just meant that the insights/abilities of a sixteen-year-old are greater than when they were fourteen. So there is a loss (of that younger, maybe sweeter, time) but also a gain (of wisdom/understanding)and that you (we) cannot choose...we age.
> Your words made me think of that.


Thank you for clearing that up. Very true, I completely agree.


----------

